# csi safe 8.08



## حسان2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الكرام
لاحظت ان بعض الأخوة يسالون عن برنامج csi safe 8.08 وحيث انه موجود لدي وانا مقتنع انه من اهم البرامج لتحليل وتصميم البلاطات بما فيها الحصائر فقد رفعته اى الرابط التالي لفائدة من يرغب
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bb41a3/


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 أغسطس 2007)

10 / 10 .

برنامج مهم نضيفه إلى مكتبة القسم .

برنامج Safe هو متمم لبرنامج Sap2000 .. حيث يقوم بدراسة البلاطات و الحصائر التي لا يقوم بها Sap2000 .

سنقوم بلإضافة رابط الموضوع إلى مكتبة القسم .

شكراً أخي حسان ..

بوركت يمينك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## أسامة السيد (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جهد مميز وفقكم الله كيفية تحميل البرنامج واستخدامه


----------



## حسان2 (11 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
بعد تحميل املف (وهو ملف مضغوط) قم بفكه ستحصل على مجلد بداخله مجلد كراك وبه ملف يشرح تعليمات التنصيب بالتفصيل, وهناك مجلد آخر لل update to ver 8.08 بعد الانتهاء من التنصيب عليك نسخ الملف بداخله الى المكان الذي تم التنصيب فيه 
اما بخصوص تعليمات الاستخدام فيمكنك الاستفادة من الملفات المرفقة بال help وساسعى لرفع ملف يشرح البرنامج بشكل اوسع باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*برنامج تصميم الأعمدة الأهم csicolumn v8.3.1*

الأخوة الكرام
استكمالا لمجموعة البرامج المرتبطة ب sap2000 اليكم برنامج csicolumn v8. 3.1 وهو برنامج شامل لتصميم الأعمدة في كل حالات تحميلها.
آملا ان يستفيد منه المهتمون بالأمر
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5ca6/


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
تجد هنا مجموعة ملفات movies تشرح اساسيات برنامج csisafe وهي مأخوذة عن الموقع الأساسي للبرنامج ارجو ان تكون مرضية
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3f108/


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*csi column Manual*

الأخوة الكرام
تتمة لبرنامج csi column اقدم اليكم ملف فيه manual للبرنامج يسهل التعرف عليه وتقان العمل به, رجاء الفائدة للجميع
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c52420/


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*csicolumn ملفات فيديو لشرح البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه*

الأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي بعض ملفات فديو تشرح كيفية استخدام برنامج csicolumn وهي مأخوذة من موقع البرنامج على الشبكة, ربما تزيد الفائدة
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/346fc0/


----------



## abd elnaser (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزااك الله خيرا يا اخ حسان


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ حسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد فك الضغط لم اجد ايقونة ال set up الخاصة بالتنصيب










وعند الضغط على ايقونة start.exe تظهر رسالة الخطأ التالية








ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## captinramos (12 أغسطس 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*csicolumn برنامج تصميم الأعمدة (تصحيح)*

الأخ الكريم ممدوح أنور
آسف للخطأ غير المقصود, فالملفات التي رفعتها كانت للـ update فقط , فيما يلي البرنامج كامل مع الآبديت, ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج من ملف setup ثم ادخل الى مجلد الكراك وانسخ الملفات منه في مكان تنصيب البرنامج وشغل ملف الباتش csicol831 ومن ثم انسخ جميع الملفات في مجلد الآبديت في مكان التنصيب
أكرر اعتذاري منك ومن الجميع, وأرجو ان أكون قد عوضت الخطأ
أسفي شدي وارجو ان تتقبلو اعتذاري وجل من لا يخطئ
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/db6919/


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 أغسطس 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم ممدوح أنور
> آسف للخطأ غير المقصود, فالملفات التي رفعتها كانت للـ update فقط , فيما يلي البرنامج كامل مع الآبديت, ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج من ملف setup ثم ادخل الى مجلد الكراك وانسخ الملفات منه في مكان تنصيب البرنامج وشغل ملف الباتش csicol831 ومن ثم انسخ جميع الملفات في مجلد الآبديت في مكان التنصيب
> أكرر اعتذاري منك ومن الجميع, وأرجو ان أكون قد عوضت الخطأ
> أسفي شدي وارجو ان تتقبلو اعتذاري وجل من لا يخطئ
> ...


 


شكرا أخى الكريم حسان جارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ حسان 
اشتغل البرنامج تمام والحمد لله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

أحمد الله انني عوضت عن الخطأ , اشكر ملاحظتكيا أخ ممدوح وارجو ان يكون جميع اللذين حملو من الرابط الأول قد شاهدو ملاحظتك واستخدمو الرابط الثاني


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخي حسان ..

هناك اشخاص في هذا العالم .. جعلهم الله في خدمة عباده .. أتوجه لك بخالص الشكر على هذه المساهمات القيمة و أدعو الله العزيز أن يجزيك الخير كله .

تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## باسل حلب (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك وكتبها الله لك في صحيفة حسناتك اجرا


----------



## Mahmoud Nabeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

يسلمووووووا


----------



## adil (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تشرح عمل الابديت وكراك ساف 8.08 لان حاولت اكثر من مره ولم تفلح معي


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
داخل مجلد الكراك يوجد ملف نصي اسمه install افتحه تجد فيه التعليمات بالتفصيل عن طلبك, آمل ان تنجح الآن في تنصيب البرنامج واستعماله , فمما لا شك فيه انه من البرامج المهمة جدا وربما الأهم في تحليل وتصميم البلاطات والحصائر ويمكن استعماله لتصميم اساسات مشتركة


----------



## adil (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر علي الرد 
لكني حاولت كما قلت ولم تنفع


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم, سأحاول شرح عملية التنصيب والكراك خطوة خطة لك وانشاءالله اذا اتبعتها ستنج في تشغيل البرنامج
1- ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج من ملف setup الموجود في المجلد الرئيسي
2- بعد انتهاء التنصيب وقبل استعمال الكراك ادخل الى مجلد الـ update وانسخ منه الملفين: readme & safe والصقهما داخل المجلد الذي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيه وهو: c:\program files\computer and structure\safe واستبدل بهما الملفات الموجودة سابقا
3- افتح مجلد الكراك وانسخ منه الملفين: lservrc & csisafe808 والصقهما داخل المجلد الذي تم التنصيب فيه كما في 2- واستبد الملف الموجود سابقا "lservrc"
4- شغل الملف csisafe808 من داخل المجلد حيث تم تنصيب البرنامج واضغط على patch في الزاوية اليسارية السفلية من النافذة التي تظهر لك
5- تمتع بتشغيل البرنامج


----------



## م.أبو الحسن (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر

جاء في وقته


----------



## احمد العدل (15 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت فين SERIAL Number


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

احمد العدل قال:


> لو سمحت فين SERIAL Number


أخي الكريم
استعمل serial number: 1234567890


----------



## majdiotoom (16 أغسطس 2007)

*مجدي العتوم*

_:15: بارك الله فبك_​


----------



## حسان2 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*sample "flat slab" done by csisafe8.08*

الأخوة الكرام:
لمزيد من التعريف ببرنامج الـ csi safe 8.08 أقدم لكم نموذجا لبلاطة "جزء من طابق متكرر لفندقextention" سبقم ان قمت بدراستها قبل سنتين وهي جزء من مجموعة بلاطات اكثر تعقيدا ولكنني اخترتها لأنها من جهة ابسط ومن جهة أخرى تحوي كثير من مزايا هذا البرنامج ,وارتأيت انها أنسب بالنسبة للأخوة اللذين يودون البدء باستخدام هذا البرنامج ولم يسبق لهن ذلك وأقدم بنفس الوقت بلاطة السطح الأخير لنفس الجزء والتي تحمل سكك آلة صيانة المبنى " BMU" لتوضيح امكانية استخدام احتمالات كثيرة لتراكيب الحمولات, وقد تم تنفيذ الفندق منذ اكثر من سنة في احد المدن العربية
وأحب أن أذكر هنا ان أحد مزايا البرنامج امكانية الاتصال مع الايتابس etabs اي بعد اتمام الموديل على الايتاب يمكن نقل أي بلاطة الى السيف لدراستها مفصلا, والبلاطات المرفقة تمت دراستها بهذه الطريقة " نقلا من الملف الأساسي لايتاب"
أرجو أن تساهم هذه المشاركة في تسهيل تعريف البرنامج للأخوة الراغبين منطلقا من قناعتي من أهمية مجموعة برامج sap , etabs , safe & csicol


----------



## hoiyemen (18 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks alot my dear hassan 2


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس الفنان2000 (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل حسان
أولاً السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيراً على مجهودكم
لكن عندى إستفسار بالنسبة للsafe
the safe program can't make release of the ends of the frame elements like sap program can do
is there any way to do that ?
or the safe program is specialist in slabs and mats only ?


----------



## حسان2 (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم
برنامج السيف csi safe متخصص بالبلاطات بشكل عام " ممكن ان تكون أسقف أو حصائر أو اساسات أو أي عنصر مستوي من حيث المبدأ, وبنفس الوقت له امكانية تحليل وتصميم الجسور المرتبطة بهذه البلاطة , ولكنه لا يحوي امكانية تحليل اطارات كاملة "أعمدة وجسور وبلاطات" وبالنسبة له الأعمدة مجرد مساند للجسور والبلاطات ولا يدخل في تحليلها أو تصميمها
وللسيف امكانية تحري البلاطات من بعض مساندها جزئيا أو كليا " تحرير الدوران فقط أو تحرير الحركة كليا" ومن الممكن ادخال هبوط بعض المساند كحمولات مبدئية " support settlement" ويمكن ادخال جميع انواع الحمولات الشاقولية والعزوم على نقط محددة أو عناصر خطية " line load" أو حمولات موزعة , ويمكن التدخل من قبل المصمم لتحدي عرض ومكان الشرائح التي تظهر نتائج التصميم وفقا لها بالاتجاهين , ولديه امكانية دراسة الـ deflection بنوعيه: instant deflection & long term cracked sextions deflection" حسب الكود المعتمد وذلك للبلاطات والجسور, ويمكن ادخال أنواع مختلفة من البلاطات فيه " flat slabs, ribbed slab, ........"
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت بالشكل المطلوب


----------



## الذهب النادر (19 أغسطس 2007)

فتحت بعض المواقع ولكن لم اجد المعلومة الجيدة


----------



## حسان2 (20 أغسطس 2007)

الذهب النادر قال:


> فتحت بعض المواقع ولكن لم اجد المعلومة الجيدة



الأخ الذهب النادر
لم أفهم ماهي المعلومة التي بحثت عنها ولم تجدها؟


----------



## الحسون المدني (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير.


----------



## adil (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر علي البرنامج 

وبانتظار شرح برنامج


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
أشكر اهتمامك
سبق لي أن رفعت عدة ملفات لشرح البرنامج يمكنك الرجوع اليها في المنتدى وضمن هذه المشاركات كما رفعت مثال أعد على برنامج ال safe لجزء صغير من بلاطة في مشروع سبق لي العمل فيه يمكنك الرجوع اليها أيضا هنا في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziad752002 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## مدني91 (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ حسان وجزاك كل خير.
عندي سوءال ارجو الرد ان امكن
هل يمكننقل االقوى المؤثرة على العمود مباشرة من برنامج ايتاب.


----------



## مدني91 (28 أغسطس 2007)

:77:


مدني91 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ حسان وجزاك كل خير.
> عندي سوءال ارجو الرد ان امكن
> هل يمكننقل االقوى المؤثرة على العمود مباشرة من برنامج ايتاب.


ارجو افادتي في هذا مع شرح مبسط ولكم جزيل الشكر
كما ارجو افادتي عن كيفية فرض ابعاد الاعمدة قبل ادخالها على برنامج التصميم حسب الحمل الراسي و العزوم


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2007)

مدني91 قال:


> :77:
> ارجو افادتي في هذا مع شرح مبسط ولكم جزيل الشكر
> كما ارجو افادتي عن كيفية فرض ابعاد الاعمدة قبل ادخالها على برنامج التصميم حسب الحمل الراسي و العزوم



الأخ الكريم مدني
برنامج السيف متخصص بدراسة البلاطات بشكل عام ويمكن استعمال نتائجه "ردود الأفعال على الأعمدة" كأحمال على الأعمدة من هذه البلاطة
ولدراسة الأعمدة بشكل عام تحتاج لرود الأفعال عليها من كل البلاطات التي تعلوها, باختصار تحتاج لدراسة البلاطات على برنامج السيف واحدة تلو الأخرى ومن ثم تجميع ردود الأفعال عند كل منسوب من البلاطات التي تعلو هذا المنسوب لتتمكن من دراسة الأعمدة
أما أبعاد الأعمدة التي تعطى لبرنامج السيف أثناء الادخال فتكون أبعاد تقديرية يحددها المصمم من خبرته مع مراعاة كل الشروط المعمارية للمشروع وأية شروط خاصة أخرى ومن ثم بعد دراستها نهائيا,اذا تبين أن الأبعاد النهائية للأعمدة تختلف بشكل كبير عن الأبعاد المفترضة يمكن اعادة تدقيق البلاطات بشكل نهائي, وهنا يكمن دور خبرة المصمم
وختاما أنصحك بقراء ال manual لبرنامج السيف قبل استخدامه لتتعرف على طريقة عمل البرنامج حتى تتمكن من استخدامه على الوجه الأمثل وخاصة طريقة تمثيل الأعمدة بأبعادها الحقيقية في البلاطات ال flat slabs لأن هذه الأبعاد تؤثر على المجاز span الحسابي لهذه البلاطات وللبرنامج طريقة خاصة في تعريفه عليها


----------



## noha_ahmed (2 سبتمبر 2007)

نريد شرح للبرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> نريد شرح للبرنامج



الأخت الكريمة noha_ahmed
فيما يلي ملف يحوي شرحا كاملا عن برنامج csi safe أرجو أن تجدي فيه غايتك


----------



## محمد12 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن يا م حسان 2 ترجع اتحمل برنامج السيف من جديد لان الرابط لا يعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله الف خير عنا


----------



## حسان2 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

محمد12 قال:


> ممكن يا م حسان 2 ترجع اتحمل برنامج السيف من جديد لان الرابط لا يعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاك الله الف خير عنا



الأخ محمد12
فيما يلي برنامج safe v8.08 على رابط آخر كما طلبت 
وأنصحك بتحميل النسخة الأحدث وهي safe v8.1 التي رفعها أحد الأخوة البارحة
رابط safe v8.08 :
http://www.mediafire.com/?2j0yrijd5md


----------



## noha_ahmed (4 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت الكريمة noha_ahmed
> فيما يلي ملف يحوي شرحا كاملا عن برنامج csi safe أرجو أن تجدي فيه غايتك



الف الف الف شكر وكويس انك فاكر طلبي


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> الف الف الف شكر وكويس انك فاكر طلبي



على الرحب والسعة


----------



## noha_ahmed (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك جدا اصل انا لسه بتدرب في مكتب حتي بداية الدراسه وهما شغالين بالايتابس والساف 
وهما مديني ملف لسقف ارجعه واقول ملاحظاتي بس لقييت حاجه غريبه مش فاهمها عاملين 
long term deflection multiplier = 3
مش عارفه كده ايه وهل يعتبر الحمل كده working or ult


----------



## حسان2 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> اشكرك جدا اصل انا لسه بتدرب في مكتب حتي بداية الدراسه وهما شغالين بالايتابس والساف
> وهما مديني ملف لسقف ارجعه واقول ملاحظاتي بس لقييت حاجه غريبه مش فاهمها عاملين
> long term deflection multiplier = 3
> مش عارفه كده ايه وهل يعتبر الحمل كده working or ult



الأخت noha_ahmad 
من المعروف أن أي بلاطة بيتونية "cincrete slab" عند تحميلها تتعرض لنوعين من السهم "diflectio" سهم لحظي "instant diflection" يحدث مباشرة بعد تطبيق الحمولة وسهم يتزايد مع الزمن يسمى السهم ظويل الأمد "long term diflection" وهو السهم الذ يتزايد مع الزمن حتى يصل الى حده الأقصى بعد مدة تتراوح بين 3 سنوات و 5 سنوات حسب الكودات المختلفة وهو ناتج عن مجموعة أسباب أهمها ظاهرة تسمى الزحف "creep" ومعظم الكودات تحدد القيمة الاجمالية للسهم المذكور والمرافق لحمولة معينة مطبقة بشكل دائم طيلة المدة المقدرة بضرب السهم اللحظي" Instant diflectiom" بعامل وهذا العامل في الكود الأمريكي ACI وكثير من الكودات الأخرى هو 3 أضعاف لمدة تقدر ب 5 سنوات
والبرنامج يطلب منك تحديد هذا العامل للحمولات التي تتوقعين أن تستمر طيلة السنوات الخمسة وهي عادة الحمولات الميتة "dead loads" ولا تؤخذ عادة الحمولات الحية بالاعتبار عند حساب السهم طويل الأمد "long term diflection" لأنها حمولات مؤقتة وماناوبة لذلك يحدد العامل في البرنامج لها ب 1
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت بالقدر الكافي


----------



## noha_ahmed (7 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت noha_ahmad
> من المعروف أن أي بلاطة بيتونية "cincrete slab" عند تحميلها تتعرض لنوعين من السهم "diflectio" سهم لحظي "instant diflection" يحدث مباشرة بعد تطبيق الحمولة وسهم يتزايد مع الزمن يسمى السهم ظويل الأمد "long term diflection" وهو السهم الذ يتزايد مع الزمن حتى يصل الى حده الأقصى بعد مدة تتراوح بين 3 سنوات و 5 سنوات حسب الكودات المختلفة وهو ناتج عن مجموعة أسباب أهمها ظاهرة تسمى الزحف "creep" ومعظم الكودات تحدد القيمة الاجمالية للسهم المذكور والمرافق لحمولة معينة مطبقة بشكل دائم طيلة المدة المقدرة بضرب السهم اللحظي" Instant diflectiom" بعامل وهذا العامل في الكود الأمريكي ACI وكثير من الكودات الأخرى هو 3 أضعاف لمدة تقدر ب 5 سنوات
> والبرنامج يطلب منك تحديد هذا العامل للحمولات التي تتوقعين أن تستمر طيلة السنوات الخمسة وهي عادة الحمولات الميتة "dead loads" ولا تؤخذ عادة الحمولات الحية بالاعتبار عند حساب السهم طويل الأمد "long term diflection" لأنها حمولات مؤقتة وماناوبة لذلك يحدد العامل في البرنامج لها ب 1
> أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت بالقدر الكافي


طلب اخر ممكن اعرف هل يوجد بهذا الملف خطاء وهل اخذ قيم العزوم واصمم عليها في اي حاله working or uilt
وياريت ممكت توضح لي ايه قيم الاحمال الموضوعه


----------



## حسان2 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> طلب اخر ممكن اعرف هل يوجد بهذا الملف خطاء وهل اخذ قيم العزوم واصمم عليها في اي حاله working or uilt
> وياريت ممكت توضح لي ايه قيم الاحمال الموضوعه



الأخت Noha_ahmed 
في الملف المرفق بمشاركتك بعض الاشكالات يمكن أن ألخصها بما يلي:
1- البلاطة المسماة 22 معرفة على أنها 22 سم سماكة ولكن طلبت من البرنامج ألا يقوم بالتصميم no design وبالتالي لم تتمكني من ادخال خواص هذه البلاطة " مقاومة البيتون,حد الخضوع للتسليح, سماكة التغطية بالاتجاهين وللطبقتين العلوية والسفلية"

2- لم تعرفي الا نوع واحد من الحمولات وهو load1 وهي حمولة ميتة مقدارها 800 كغظم2 اضافة للوزن الذاتي للبلاطة " وأشك أن يكون هذا الرقم صحيح" ولم تعرفي أي حمولة حية 
3- لم تعرفي أي حمولة تراكبية " load combination"
4- لم تعرفي أي عمود وانما عرفتي نقط على أنها مقيدة باتجاه z وهذا غير ملائم لطريقة عمل البرنامج, كان من المفترض أن تعرفي العمود "أو الأعمدة" بقياساتها باعتبارها مساند للبلاطة ثم تعرفي بلاطة سماكنها 5 أضعاف البلاطة المدروسة و تطبيقها assign فوق الأعمدة المعرفة سابقا والمحددة بمراكزها وبقياس ينطبق على قياس العمود " هذه هي طريقة عمل البرنامج ليأخذ بعين الاعتبار القياسات الحقيقية للأعمدة عند تحديد المجازات الحسابية للبلاطة" 
5- لم أجد أي جسر في البلاطة, هل هي بلاطة بدون جسور flat slab ؟ واذا كانت كذلك لم تستعملي أي تيجان للأعمدة " سماكة البلاطة بالنسبة للمجازات الظاهرة في الملف تحتاج لتيجان للأعمدة لتحقيق الثقب punching "
6- احدى الفتحات يتطابق أحد جوانبها مع العمود "حسب المخطط الظاهر في الملف" وهذا غير محبذ في flat slabs
7- طريقة التحليل التي طلبت من البرنامج اتباعها هي normal اي أنه لن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار المقطع المتشقق للبلاطة ولن يعطيكي قيم السهوم طويلة الأمد long term deflections 
أخيرا بشكل عام شكل البلاطة وطريقة تحميلها ربما تحتاج لتدقيق أكثر
أنصحك بقراءة الـ manual الخاص بالبرنامج لأنني أظن أنك ما زلت تحتاجين لفهم طريقة عمل البرنامج أكثر
مع التحية ورجائي بالتوفيق


----------



## noha_ahmed (7 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت Noha_ahmed
> في الملف المرفق بمشاركتك بعض الاشكالات يمكن أن ألخصها بما يلي:
> 1- البلاطة المسماة 22 معرفة على أنها 22 سم سماكة ولكن طلبت من البرنامج ألا يقوم بالتصميم no design وبالتالي لم تتمكني من ادخال خواص هذه البلاطة " مقاومة البيتون,حد الخضوع للتسليح, سماكة التغطية بالاتجاهين وللطبقتين العلوية والسفلية"
> 
> ...



الف الف الف شكر 
صحيح حضرتك شوف العزوم وهل فيها شئ غير طبيعي


----------



## حسان2 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> الف الف الف شكر
> صحيح حضرتك شوف العزوم وهل فيها شئ غير طبيعي



الأخت noha_ahmed 
من حيث المبدأ لا أستطيع القول اذا كانت العزوم طبيعية ام لا للأسباب التي ذكرتها سابقا وأضيف أنه يجب أولا وضع الحمولات الميتة والحية حسب طبيعة المنشأة واختيار تراكيب الحمولات المتوقعة أو الاعتماد على البرنامج في ذلك بعد تحديد الكود الذي نرغب من البرنامج أن يتبعه, اذا لم يتم تحديد الكود فالبرنامج يستعمل تلقائيا الكود الأمريكي ACI-02 "أولا يجب تصحيح الملف باعطاء نوعية البيتون والتسليح وسماكات التغطية واعلام البرنامج بوجوب تصميم البلاطة" البلاطة ونقطة هامة أخرى لاحظت أن اختيارك للشرائح في الاتجاهين لا ينسجم مع لزوم تقييم العزوم والتسليح بعد اجراء التحليل والتصميم فكما تعلمي أن البرنامج يعطي العزوم والتسليح اللازم حسب الشرائح المختارة لذلك من المهم حسن اختيار الشرائح حسب الفهم العام لطريقة عمل البلاطة flat slab ,
كما لاحظت أنك وضعت حمولة اضافية فوق الأعمدة المفترضة 600 كغ/م2 لم أفهم سبب وجودها 
من حيث المبدأ انت لا شك خطوت خطوة مهمة في استعمال البرنامج وتحتاجي لتطويرها بمحاولة قهم طريقة عمله بشكل أفضل 
وفي النهاية لا بد لي من التنويه ان ملاحظاتي كانت بعد اطلاع سريع على الملف وكانت غايتي استغلال فرصة اعدادك لهذا الملف للمساعدة في توضيح طريقة عمل البرنامج حت تستكملي جهدك الذي لا شك تشكرين عليه ولا بد أنك ستتقنين العمل على هذا البرنامج بسرعة


----------



## sinanmohammad (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسان2 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوات والأخوة
لمزيد من المساعدة في فهم البرنامج فيما يلي مجموعة ملفات movies منقولة من موقع الشركة تشرح معظم جوانب البرنامج
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnihl0mwqlm


----------



## adil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت اجد لديكم شرح عمل اللبشه علي الساف


----------



## حسان2 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

adil قال:


> ياريت اجد لديكم شرح عمل اللبشه علي الساف



أخي الكريم
فيما يلي شرح مبسط عن تمثيل "اللبشة" "mat foundation, or raft" مأخوذ من ملفات المساعدة للبرنامج نفسه
Mat Foundations and Footings
Similar to elevated slabs, basemats and footings can be drawn using area
objects to which slab properties are assigned. In addition to the thin plate
element described for elevated slabs, SAFE also offers a thick plate element
that incorporates shear deformation for slabs that have a large
depth-to-span ratio, as is often the case with foundations. Stiffening walls
can be incorporated, along with the correct spatial distribution of loads
from columns (punching shear).
Soil springs can be added quickly to the model. Any number of soil support
properties may be defined, so that the subgrade modulus can vary
throughout the foundation. An optional iterative process to model notension
(uplift) in the soil springs is also available.


----------



## سمة الحياة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
اخى 
الكريم لدينا البرنامج ولكن ممكن شرح تفصيلى لة وكيفية العمل علية ووضع الشرح على الملتقى
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## حسان2 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

سمة الحياة قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا
> اخى
> الكريم لدينا البرنامج ولكن ممكن شرح تفصيلى لة وكيفية العمل علية ووضع الشرح على الملتقى
> بارك اللة فيك



الأخت الكريمة سمة الحياة
سأحاول تلبية طلبك بوضع شرح عندما يتوفر لدي الوقت, فكما تعلمين عملنا في هذه المهنة يستهلك الجزء الأكبر من وقتنا, وريثما أتمكن من ذلك يمكنك الاطلاع على ملفات الفيديو التي تشرح البرنامج والتي سبق لي رفعها على الرابط التالي:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3f108/
ورفعت ملف الـ manual للسيف "تجديه على الصفحة 3 هنا
وأنا جاهز للمساعدة في ارد على أي تساؤل تطرحينه في أي وقت وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## noha_ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف ازاي احول من الاوتوكاد للساف وهل لازم اقسم السقف الي shellام اعمل حدوده بس وازاي ادخل اللبشه واعرف خصائصها


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عايز اعرف ازاي احول من الاوتوكاد للساف وهل لازم اقسم السقف الي shellام اعمل حدوده بس وازاي ادخل اللبشه واعرف خصائصها



الأخت الكريمة noha_ahmad 
لاداعي لاقسيم البلاطة الى shell فالبرنامج يتولى ذلك بشكل اوتوماتيكي وهوي يقسمها الى شرائح بالاتجاهين وبعطيكي النتائج على اساس هذه الرائح "أي أن العزم والتسليح الظاهر في النتائج يكون لكامل عرض الشريحة" يمكنك التدخل وتغيير هذه الشرائح في حال رغبتي بذلك
أما اللبشة "الحصيرة, Raft, mat foundation" فتعرف أولا من قائمة البلاطات باختيار mat وتعرف سماكتها من قبلك وتعرف على أنها thick plate ومن ثم يجري تعريف الاستناد لها من قائمة assign ويختار soil support وتحددي subgrade module حسب نتائج اختبار تربة التأسيس ومن ثم يتم تحديد الحمولات ومواقعها والمساحة المؤثرة فيها بالطريقة التقليدية


----------



## noha_ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

طيب ممكن اعرف ازاي اعرف حدود السقف والكمر والاعمده وانا علي الاوتوكاد وانقله ازاي علي الساف


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> طيب ممكن اعرف ازاي اعرف حدود السقف والكمر والاعمده وانا علي الاوتوكاد وانقله ازاي علي الساف



الأخت نها
العملية بسيطة جدا, باعتماد الاحداثيات والمحاور يصبح كل شيئ سهل, حدود البلاطة تؤخذ من الأوتوكاد حسب احداثياتها X,Y وكذلك مراكز الأعمدة والجسور "كل جسر يحدد بنقطتين لهما احداثيات" ثم يتم تعريف البلاطة والأعمدة والجسور من خلال برنامج csi safe


----------



## noha_ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت نها
> العملية بسيطة جدا, باعتماد الاحداثيات والمحاور يصبح كل شيئ سهل, حدود البلاطة تؤخذ من الأوتوكاد حسب احداثياتها X,Y وكذلك مراكز الأعمدة والجسور "كل جسر يحدد بنقطتين لهما احداثيات" ثم يتم تعريف البلاطة والأعمدة والجسور من خلال برنامج csi safe



اشكرك كثير علي الرد 
بس انا اقصد ان لوعندي سقف شكله غير منتظم مثلا شبه منحرف وبه فتحات مناور مثلا 
في الساب كنت بعمل طبقه beams وطبقه shell هل في الساف ازاي اعرف انه السقف حدود ازاي والفتحات ازاي


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> اشكرك كثير علي الرد
> بس انا اقصد ان لوعندي سقف شكله غير منتظم مثلا شبه منحرف وبه فتحات مناور مثلا
> في الساب كنت بعمل طبقه beams وطبقه shell هل في الساف ازاي اعرف انه السقف حدود ازاي والفتحات ازاي



الأخت noha_ahmad 
في البداية حددي البلاطة من محيطها الخارجي مهما كانت مكسرة فالسيف قادر على أخذ شكلها مهما كان معقدا, ويمكن تجزئتها لمجموعو أجزاء مع مراعاة اتصال كل جزئين على خط واحد بشكل أكيد, ومن ثم يمكن ادخال بلاطات أخرى وتعريفها كفتحات "السيف له هذه الامكانية" وتحديد أطرافها الأربعة أو الأكثر في حال كانت مكسرة كذلك من احداثياتها "داخل حدود البلاطة الكاملة" , مع التأكد عدم تعارض حدود الفتحة مع أي جسر


----------



## noha_ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

طيب انت معندكش اي مثال لسقف معمول علي الاوتوكاد للساف لاني من الصبح بحاول ومش عارفه

ده الملف انا بحاول ادخله علي الساف وكل مره الاقي الساف مش عايز يعرفه


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> طيب انت معندكش اي مثال لسقف معمول علي الاوتوكاد للساف لاني من الصبح بحاول ومش عارفه



الأخت noh_ahmad 
سبق لي رفع مثال على السيف ولكنه عمل مباشرة على السيف دون استخدام الأوتوكاد وعادة أنا أقوم بكل المل على السيف وآخذ الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد دون نقل مباشر وذلك للأسف بسبب قلة خبرتي بالأتوكاد


----------



## noha_ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت noh_ahmad
> سبق لي رفع مثال على السيف ولكنه عمل مباشرة على السيف دون استخدام الأوتوكاد وعادة أنا أقوم بكل المل على السيف وآخذ الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد دون نقل مباشر وذلك للأسف بسبب قلة خبرتي بالأتوكاد



طيب الحمد لله انا وصلت اني ادخل الملف علي الساف لكني مش عارفه اعرف البلاطات ولا حتي المفرغه


بعد التعديل بس مش عارفه ماشيه صح ولا ايه ومش عارفه اعمل بلاطات


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم والله


----------



## حسان2 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

noha_ahmed قال:


> طيب الحمد لله انا وصلت اني ادخل الملف علي الساف لكني مش عارفه اعرف البلاطات ولا حتي المفرغه
> 
> 
> بعد التعديل بس مش عارفه ماشيه صح ولا ايه ومش عارفه اعمل بلاطات



الأخت noha_ahmad
تعرف البلاطات عادة في البداية وكذلك الجسور والأعمدة من الأمر DEFINE , على أي حال يمكن تعريفها لاحقا , الملف الذي ارسلته لا يحوي أي بلاطة معرفة ولكنك رسمت عناصر خطية دون أي تعريف ولا أعرف اذا كانت هذه العناصر تقع على حدود البلاطة بالضبط؟؟ وهل في النهاية تريدين تعريفها كجسور؟؟ , ووجدت بلاطات بشكل مستطيلات غير معرفة أيضا ربما قصدت بها الأعمدة؟؟؟ فاذا كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا تقع هذه الأعمدة خارج حدود البلاطة؟؟
يبدو لي أنك للمرة الأولى تستعملي هذا البرنامج وتحتاجين للاطلاع على طريقة عمله أكثر قبل العمل عليه بشكل فعال, أنصحك بالاطلاع على الملفات التي تشرحه والتي سبق أن رفعتها في المنتدى ومن ثم البدأ بالعمل
كخطوة أولى لمساعدتك في البلاطة التي تحاولين دراستها ربما لو أمكنك ارفاق ملف الأوتوكاد لها يمكنني من مساعدتك ببعض النصائح عن كيفية الهمل بها وربما تكون فرصة لك للتدرب على البرنامج بشكل فعلي
مع رجائي بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ حسان، اشتغل البرنامج تمام والحمد لله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

عبدالقادرالجزائري قال:


> بارك الله فيك يااستاذ حسان، اشتغل البرنامج تمام والحمد لله
> جزاك الله خيرا



مشكور أخ عبد القادر على لطفك وانت وجميع الأخوات والأخوة على الرحب والسعة


----------



## ehk1000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

عند حساب الترخيم علي المدي الطويل هناك امكانية بالبرنامج لادخال الحديد بالقطاع في الحساب
ولكني للاسف لم استطع ادخال الحديد السفلي الاضافي بالبلاطة Flat Slab
حيث من المعلوم انه يساعد في تقليل الترخيم
فهل هناك طريقة لادخال هذا الحديد
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ehk1000 قال:


> عند حساب الترخيم علي المدي الطويل هناك امكانية بالبرنامج لادخال الحديد بالقطاع في الحساب
> ولكني للاسف لم استطع ادخال الحديد السفلي الاضافي بالبلاطة Flat Slab
> حيث من المعلوم انه يساعد في تقليل الترخيم
> فهل هناك طريقة لادخال هذا الحديد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الأخ الكريم ehk1000 
نعم هناك طريقة لادخال حديد التسليح حسب رغبة المستعمل لاستعمالها في حساب الـ 
long term deflection وفيما يلي شرح مفصل لهذه الميزة مأخوذة عن ملف المساعدة للبرنامج
Reinforcing Specification for Cracking Analysis Form
The Reinforcing Specification for Cracking Analysis form is accessed by clicking the Specify Cracked Reinf button on the Analysis Options form, which is accessed using the Analyze menu > Set Options command.




The Reinforcing Specification for Cracking Analysis form is used to specify the rebar to be used in the cracking analysis. Note that the spreadsheet in the middle of the form displays a strip ID, the X and Y starting points for the rebar, the width and length of the rebar, and the location (top or bottom) of the rebar.

Specify Reinforcing by Specify that the reinforcing is to be based on bar size or bar area by selecting the appropriate option. 

Set All Full Length To Choose one of the following options. The choice you make here affects where entries are required with respect to the spreadsheet displayed in the Full Length Reinforcing that is Fully Effective (Developed) Over its Entire Length area of the form.

Program Calculated Button When the Program Calculated button is clicked, no additional entries are required in the Full Length Reinforcing that is Fully Effective (Developed) Over its Entire Length area of the form. SAFE bases analysis on default reinforcement values. Note that by left clicking in any of the cells in the Reinf Type column, changes can be made to individual rebar by selecting User Typical or User Other from the drop-down list, as described in the next two bullets. 

User Typical Button When the User Typical button is clicked, also provide input in the User Typical Top Reinforcing and User Typical Bottom Reinforcing areas of the form. During analysis, SAFE will use the data for all rebar specified as User Typical in the Reinf Type column in the Full Length Reinforcing that is Fully Effective (Developed) Over its Entire Length area of the form.

Bar Size/Bar Area Note that when Bar Size is selected in Step 1, select the rebar size from the drop-down list (e.g., #2, 10M and so forth). When Bar Area is selected in Step 1, accept the default value or type a new one directly into the edit box.

Note that the default units, as displayed in the Units area of the form, are Kip-in. Use the Units drop-down list to change the units if necessary. 

Bar Spacing Accept the default or type a revised value directly into the edit box.

Hook Location Specify if hooks are to be used at the start, end, or both ends of the rebar or not at all by selecting from the drop-down list. 

User Other Button When the User Other button is clicked, double click in the cells in the Area, Spacing, and Hooks columns of the spreadsheet in the Full Length Reinforcing that is Fully Effective (Developed) Over its Entire Length area of the form and type directly into the cells (Area and Spacing columns) or select from the drop-down list (Hooks).

Note: The form has been designed to allow you to use the three options (Program Calculated, User Typical and User Other) in conjunction with one another to quickly tailor data entry to meet your specific needs. For example, if most, but not all, of the rebar can be calculated by SAFE, (1) click the Program Calculated button; (2) click the cell in the Reinf Type column for the row of data to be altered; (3) select the User Typical or User Other option; and (4) provide additional data input as described above for the User Typical or User Other options to modify those rebar that require specification other than the default.

Additional User Reinforcing If necessary, double click in the cells in the Additional User Reinforcing area of the form to access and select from the drop-down lists (Strip, Location, Hook) or type directly in the edit boxes (Bar Start, Bar Length, Area, Spacing) to add additional reinforcing for the analysis.

Add Rows Button Click the Add Rows button to add additional rows to the spreadsheet and then double click in the cells to specify the reinforcement.

Insert Rows Button Click the Insert Rows button to insert rows above the row where the cursor is located in the spreadsheet and then double click in the cells to specify the reinforcement.

Delete Rows Button Highlight one or more rows and click the Delete Rows button to delete rows of data from the spreadsheet.

Clean Data Button When data have been entered into the spreadsheet, clean the Clean Data button to remove blank rows or rows of partial data.

Assume Specified Additional Rebar is Fully Effective (Developed) Over its Entire Length When this check box is checked, SAFE will complete analysis assuming that any additional reinforcing specified by the user is fully developed over the entire length of the specified rebar.

Units Displays the current units. If necessary, use the drop-down list to select different units.

Reset To Defaults - Clear All button. Click the Clear All button to reset the Reinforcing Specification for Cracking Analysis form to default values.

Bars Epoxy Coated When this check box is checked, SAFE will complete the analysis assuming that the rebar is epoxy coated.

Click the OK button to accept the entries to the form or the Cancel button to close the form without saving any of the entries on the form.​
والملف المرفق يوضح كيف تبدأ هذه العملية


----------



## ehk1000 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم حسان
جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد وعلي السرعة في الرد وسوف اجرب الشرح واخبرك بما تم


----------



## حسان2 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ehk1000 قال:


> الاخ الكريم حسان
> جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد وعلي السرعة في الرد وسوف اجرب الشرح واخبرك بما تم



على الرحب والسعة


----------



## justmermaid (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس حسان


----------



## دمشقي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أخي الكريم حاولت تنزيل الملفات السابقة فحصلت على الرسالة التالية
Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.
فهلا أعدت رفع الملفات السابقة إلى الموقع شاكرا لك مجهودك
مع أطيب التمنيات


----------



## حسان2 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

دمشقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> أخي الكريم حاولت تنزيل الملفات السابقة فحصلت على الرسالة التالية
> Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.
> فهلا أعدت رفع الملفات السابقة إلى الموقع شاكرا لك مجهودك
> مع أطيب التمنيات



أخي الكريم
أي ملفات تقصد؟ يوجد كثير من الملفات هنا يرجى تحدي الملفات التي تريد


----------



## knight2003 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور لجهودكم المتميزه


----------



## دمشقي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم
> أي ملفات تقصد؟ يوجد كثير من الملفات هنا يرجى تحدي الملفات التي تريد



مشكور أخي حسان 
كانت الوصلات لا تعمل لكن ذهبت للموقع الأصلي و نزلت ال Tutorials
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lord1976 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل حسان2
عند قيامي بتنصيب برنامج الـcsi safe طلب الـserial number فما هو الرقم؟
أرجو المساعدة
و شكراً


----------



## حسان2 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

lord1976 قال:


> الأخ الفاضل حسان2
> عند قيامي بتنصيب برنامج الـcsi safe طلب الـserial number فما هو الرقم؟
> أرجو المساعدة
> و شكراً



الأخ الكريم lord1976 
اذا طلب البرنامج الـ serial number فأدخل الرقم 1234567890 وتابع خطوات الكراك بعد التنصيب مع تمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## م_زين (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسان 2
ارجو منك المساعدة لإيجاد شرح للبرنامج
وشكراً


----------



## حسان2 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> الاخ العزيز حسان 2
> ارجو منك المساعدة لإيجاد شرح للبرنامج
> وشكراً



الأخ الكريم م_زين
فيما يلي ملف تعليمي للبرنامج مأخوذ من قائمة المساعدة فيه


----------



## حسان2 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> الاخ العزيز حسان 2
> ارجو منك المساعدة لإيجاد شرح للبرنامج
> وشكراً



الأخ م_زين
وهذا ملف آخر فيه شرح مفيد


----------



## lord1976 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل حسان2
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م_زين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخ الكريم*

الاخ الكريم العزيز المهندس حسان 2
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع وارسال لى الملفات 
وشكر لك على التعاون 
أخوك 
م_زين


----------



## khaledss2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عادل ربيع (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم نامل توضيح كيفية عمل الرابط وفتح البرنامج


----------



## عادل ربيع (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم نامل توضيح كيفية عمل الرابط وفتح البرنامج


----------



## محمود شهاب (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sherifnet (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور جدا بس ياريت لو فى شرح باللغه العربية


----------



## م عامر (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد كتاب يشرح عن البرنامج
مع الشكر


----------



## م عامر (11 يناير 2008)

المهندس حسان
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
أنا حملت البرنامج وملفات المساعدة وسأقوم بدراستها
ولكن هل لديكم أية معلومة عن كتاب يشرح هذا البرنامج باللغة العربية
وشكراً جزيلاً لتعبكم وجهودكم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عامر (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأستاذ حسان
أسعد الله أوقاتك
سؤال إضافي هل يوجد لديك ملف لكيفية تصميم حصيرة على ال safe ولو بالانكليزية لأن الملفات التي أرفقتها واضحة ولكن لا يوجد فيها شرح لكيفية تصميم حصيرة كلها لبلاطة عادية
أو إذا لم يوجد ياريت تعطينا الملاحظات على تصميم هذه الحصيرة من واقع خبرتك ومعرفتك الممتازة بالتعامل مع هذا البرنامج
وحيث أنني لا يمكنني مجازاتك إلا بالشكر والدعاء فجزاك الله عنا كل خير
مع كل الشكر والتحية


----------



## حسان2 (12 يناير 2008)

م عامر قال:


> المهندس حسان
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> أنا حملت البرنامج وملفات المساعدة وسأقوم بدراستها
> ولكن هل لديكم أية معلومة عن كتاب يشرح هذا البرنامج باللغة العربية
> وشكراً جزيلاً لتعبكم وجهودكم وجزاك الله كل خير



الأخ الكريم عامر
للأسف الشديد ليس لدي أي كتاب او ملف يشرح البرنامج باللغة العربية ولم أجد أي شيئ باللغة العربية عنه حتى الآن, على أي حال سأحاول البحث مجددا لعلني أجد أي جديد


----------



## حسان2 (12 يناير 2008)

م عامر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأستاذ حسان
> أسعد الله أوقاتك
> سؤال إضافي هل يوجد لديك ملف لكيفية تصميم حصيرة على ال safe ولو بالانكليزية لأن الملفات التي أرفقتها واضحة ولكن لا يوجد فيها شرح لكيفية تصميم حصيرة كلها لبلاطة عادية
> ...



الأخ الكريم عامر
تجد في الملف المرفق "ملف فيديو" شرح مبسط عن أساسيات دراسة الحصيرة "mat foundation" عن طريق السيف وهو مأخوذ عن موقع البرنامج على الشبكة أرجو أن تجد فيه ما يكفي لتبدأ باستعمال البرنامج في هذا المجال
وأنوه هنا أن عامل "subgrade for soil" الذي يلزم ادخاله في البرنامج يجب أن يتم أخذه من نتائج تحليل تربة الموقع


----------



## حسان2 (12 يناير 2008)

أخي الكريم
فاتني أن أربط الملف المقصود في المشاركة السابقة, أعتذر عن الخطأ غير المقصود, تجد مع هذه المشاركة الملف المذكور


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## حسان2 (12 يناير 2008)

م.محمد البعجري قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل



الأخ الكريم م.محمد البعجري
هناك الكثير من الروابط هنا يرجى تحديد أي روابط تقصد للأتمكن من تحديد ما تحتاجه وتدقيق الروابط واعادة رفع الملفات في حال الحاجة


----------



## eng.amani (13 يناير 2008)

لو سمحت مالمقصود ب csi 
ولو ممكن هل توجد دروس تعليمية للبرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (13 يناير 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> لو سمحت مالمقصود ب csi
> ولو ممكن هل توجد دروس تعليمية للبرنامج



الأخت eng.amani 
csi هي الأحرف الأحرف الأولى من اسم الشركة المنتجة لمجموعة برامج sap2000, etabs, safe وهي .computer & structure inc. 
هناك بهض الملفات المساعدة وملفات فيديو تعليمية مأخوذة من موقع الشركة ومرفوعة هنا في الصفحات الأولى


----------



## eng.amani (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك الكريمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
استعملت الروابط التعليميه ولكن :

Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted 
by the uploader, or has expired.


----------



## حسان2 (13 يناير 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لجهودك الكريمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> استعملت الروابط التعليميه ولكن :
> 
> Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted
> by the uploader, or has expired.



الأخت eng.amani 
الرابط التالي يحوي ملف مضغوط للملفات التعليمية وهو فعال
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnihl0mwqlm


----------



## zaidsarsam (13 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## osama anter (14 يناير 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood luck


----------



## م. الباحث (17 يناير 2008)

الاخ حسان 
اذا موجودة لديك او اي من الشباب في المنتدى نسخة ل safe تعمل مع ويندوز فيستا
وبارك الله بكم


----------



## حسان2 (17 يناير 2008)

م. الباحث قال:


> الاخ حسان
> اذا موجودة لديك او اي من الشباب في المنتدى نسخة ل safe تعمل مع ويندوز فيستا
> وبارك الله بكم



الأخ م. الباحث
أحدث نسخة موجودة من برنامج الـ csi safe هي v8.1 وسبق رفعها في المنتدى, ولكني لست متأكدا من انها تعمل مع widows vista لأنني حتى الآن لم أستعمل هذه النسخة من ال windows على الرغم انني أعتقد انه لا يعمل معه خاصة أن موقع الشركة المنتجة وضع كعنوان للبرنامج العبارة التالية:
Version: 8
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows NT, Windows XP
والتي استنتجت منها انهم حتى الآن لم يصدرو نسخة من البرنامج تعمل مع: windows vista


----------



## م السعودى (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخى الكريم حسان جارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## م عامر (22 يناير 2008)

الأخوة الأحبة هل هنالك من عنده مثال عن تصميم حصيرة على ال safe
ياريت إذا حدي عنده مثال أو ملف يساعدنا به
وياريت إذا كان شرح على طريقة دراسة الحصيرة باستخدام safe


----------



## م عامر (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الأخوة إلي عنده ملف تعليمي عن تصميم الحصيرة على برنامج safe ياريت يدعمنا به هوأجره على الله


----------



## م عامر (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الأخوة إلي عنده ملف تعليمي عن تصميم الحصيرة على برنامج safe ياريت يدعمنا به وأجره على الله


----------



## ابو حذيفه (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (28 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وزادكم علما


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا م حسان2 ارجو ان تكون بخير واحب اعرف اينتعمل الان واود برقم هاتفك وبرجاء رفع ملف تصميم الاعمدة مرة اخري لكن علي موقع مجاني حيث ان المواقع لا تعمل معي وشكرا لك


----------



## حسان2 (29 يناير 2008)

حسام نصر الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم يا م حسان2 ارجو ان تكون بخير واحب اعرف اينتعمل الان واود برقم هاتفك وبرجاء رفع ملف تصميم الاعمدة مرة اخري لكن علي موقع مجاني حيث ان المواقع لا تعمل معي وشكرا لك



الأخ الكريم حسام نصر الدين
شكرا لاهتمامك, أنا أعمل حاليا في الدوحة
لم أفهم أي ملف لتصميم الأعمدة تقصد؟ يرجى التوضيح حتى أتمكن من تلبية طلبك


----------



## اسامه عدلى (29 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وبارك عليكم وجزاكم وجزى ملتقى المهندسين خيرا وزاد فى ميزان حسناتكم اما بعد فان التعليم الهندسى يحارب فى المنطقة العربية لان هذا العلم هو السبيل الوحيد لرفعة الاوطان ولانه هو وراء كل تطور فى البلاد فلذلك استحلفكم الله ان نظل ننفع بعضنا البعض بالعلم النافع الذى يحاربنا فيه الغرب والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود محسن عيداروس (29 يناير 2008)

شكرأ على المجهود الرائع
وياريت تنزلنا برنامج primavira


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على اسهاماتك المتميزه على طريق العلم والمعرفه وعندى سؤال 
هل برنامج الساف يدعم الكود المصرى ام انه مقتصر فقط على الكود الامريكىوكيف اجعل البرنامج يدعم الكود المصرى شكرا لسعة صدرك ورحابك فكرك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسان2 (1 فبراير 2008)

فايق احمد الفقى قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم على اسهاماتك المتميزه على طريق العلم والمعرفه وعندى سؤال
> هل برنامج الساف يدعم الكود المصرى ام انه مقتصر فقط على الكود الامريكىوكيف اجعل البرنامج يدعم الكود المصرى شكرا لسعة صدرك ورحابك فكرك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



الأخ الكريم فايق أحمد الفقي
للأسف برنامج السيف لا يدعم أي من الكودات العربية وهو يدعم الكودات التالية:
ACI 318-95
ACI 318-02
CSA A23.3-94
Eurocode 2-1991
BS 8110-85 r1989
IS 456:2000
NZS 3101-95
وبالامكان استعمال أحد الكودات المذكورة ومن ثم التقييم بما يتناسب مع الكود المصري أو أي كود عربي آخر, وبالطبع يمكن التحكم بتراكيب الحمولات بما يتناسب مع الكود المصري


----------



## حسان2 (1 فبراير 2008)

الأخ فايق
من الممكن أيضا اجرا التحليل فقط على برنامج السيف باستعمال تراكيب القوى "lLoads Combinatio" حسب الكود المصري ومن ثم استعمال نتائج التحليل في التصميم يدويا


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (1 فبراير 2008)

كل الشكر والتقديراخى حسان وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس حسان انا اقصد الملف بالكود الامريكي الذي رفعته في هذا الموضوع لم اتمكن من تنزيله وشكرا لك


----------



## حسان2 (12 فبراير 2008)

حسام نصر الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مهندس حسان انا اقصد الملف بالكود الامريكي الذي رفعته في هذا الموضوع لم اتمكن من تنزيله وشكرا لك



الأخ الكريم حسام نصر الدين
هل تقصد املف الذي يحوي برنامج PCA ؟ المتخصص بدراسة الأعمدة على الكود الأمريكي؟
اذا كان هو المقصود فهو مرفوع على موقع مجاني وفعال وهذا هو الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?21lz2vxmjcm
واذا كان المقصود ملف آخر أرجو التوضيح


----------



## mnmj (13 فبراير 2008)

Jazakom Allah khera for your big efforts


----------



## ASHRAFE (10 مارس 2008)

نسخة البرنامج تعمل مع: windows vista


----------



## حسان2 (10 مارس 2008)

ASHRAFE قال:


> نسخة البرنامج تعمل مع: windows vista



أخي الكريم ASHRAFE 
هل جربتها مع windows vista ؟ 
اذا كنت قد جربتها ووجدتها تعمل عليه فهذا يشجعني على الانتقال الى window vista


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (24 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابولاحباس (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما اريد قولة فقط ان الله بعظمتة وقدرته يعاتبنا نحن الدى نفخنا من روحه ويقول لنا يا عبادي خيري لكم نازل وشركم لي صاعد فسبحان الله علينا نحن البشر


----------



## labibg (24 مارس 2008)

السادة الزملاء
لا يزال عندي غموض عن معنى subgrade modulus وعن طريقة قراءته من نتائج التحليل للتربة وكيف يتم ادخاله في البرنامج وعن علاقته بتحمل التربة
شكراً


----------



## ASHRAFE (26 مارس 2008)

جربتها مع windows vista 
it is WORK 100%


----------



## حسان2 (26 مارس 2008)

ASHRAFE قال:


> جربتها مع windows vista
> it is WORK 100%



الأخ الكريم ASHRAFE 
هل جربت csi safe v8.1 على الفيستا أم csi safe v8.08 ؟ لأنني فهمت من بعض الأخوة أنهم جربو v8.1 ولم يعمل, ربما فاتهم شيئ ما من شروط الفيستا ؟؟


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (22 أبريل 2008)

الأخ حسان 2 المحترم
احتاج لشرح كيفية تشغيل برنامج Safe باللغة العربية


----------



## حسان2 (22 أبريل 2008)

محمد توفيق مح قال:


> الأخ حسان 2 المحترم
> احتاج لشرح كيفية تشغيل برنامج Safe باللغة العربية



الأخ الكريم محمد توفيق
لا أظن أن برنامج السيف المتوفر بين أيدينا يمكن تشغيله بالعربي أو على الأقل لم أجد أنا شخصيا أي نسخة فيها هذه الامكانية


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxx alot


----------



## الناطر (23 أبريل 2008)

ياخي شكر على المجهود بس لينك برنامج الاعمدة لايعمل ياريت لو ترفعها


----------



## حسان2 (24 أبريل 2008)

الناطر قال:


> ياخي شكر على المجهود بس لينك برنامج الاعمدة لايعمل ياريت لو ترفعها



الأخ الكريم الناطر
اذا كنت تقصد رابط برنامج الأعمدة PCA فهو يعمل وقد جربته الآن وأعيد ذكر الرابط مرة أخرى:
http://www.mediafire.com/?21lz2vxmjcm


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)




----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Hlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## nancy rayan (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود العظيم و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
ثانيا ارجو اعادة رفع برنامج Safe v.8.1 لان الروابط لا تعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## حسان2 (29 مايو 2008)

nancy rayan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود العظيم و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> ثانيا ارجو اعادة رفع برنامج Safe v.8.1 لان الروابط لا تعمل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


الأخت الكريمة nancy rayan
فيما يلي رابط للبرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?9cy4kkinx2z


----------



## عامر الزين (29 مايو 2008)

يعني ساب و ايتابس و سيف و سي اس آي ........ما بدو المهندس غيرهن 
شكرا يا شباب على الجهد الجبار


----------



## nancy rayan (29 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل حسان 2
جزاك الله خيرا
ومتشكرة جدا على مساعدتك


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً علي هذه البرامج


----------



## مسلم (23 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع للإرتقاء بكفائة المهندس العربي


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## أحمد شلبي (4 يوليو 2008)

رابط الملف csi safe 8.08 تم حذفه للأسف


----------



## حسان2 (4 يوليو 2008)

أحمد شلبي قال:


> رابط الملف csi safe 8.08 تم حذفه للأسف



أخي الكريم
النسخة الأحدث من برنامج csi safe هي csi safe 8.1 وفيما يلي رابط لتحميلها:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9cy4kkinx2z


----------



## فادي مكارم (4 يوليو 2008)

أخي البرنامج تمت إزالته من الموقع. ممكن ترفعوا على موقع آخر و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## حسان2 (4 يوليو 2008)

فادي مكارم قال:


> أخي البرنامج تمت إزالته من الموقع. ممكن ترفعوا على موقع آخر و شكرا جزيلا.



أخي الكريم فادي مكارم
رابط برنامج csi safe 8.1 الموجود في مشاركتي أعلاه مازال فعالا وقد جربته الآن يرجى اعادة المحاولة


----------



## fihonil (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امجد حمزة (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك.وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## hamedthelord (7 يوليو 2008)

بجد مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azeez3500 (15 يوليو 2008)

الروابط ؟؟؟


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع 


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## محمود جمال السيد (16 أغسطس 2008)

انت راجل عسل
وانا بحبك فى الله


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج بعد التنزيل على الجهاز لم يعمل تصميم او تحليل ويعطي رسالة في بداية التشغيل بان اليسانس لا يوجد ,,,, ماهي المشكلة ,


----------



## حسان2 (18 أغسطس 2008)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> البرنامج بعد التنزيل على الجهاز لم يعمل تصميم او تحليل ويعطي رسالة في بداية التشغيل بان اليسانس لا يوجد ,,,, ماهي المشكلة ,


أخي الكريم يجب أن تفعل الكراك, يوجد ملف يشرح طريقة تفعيله, وهي بسيطة جدا, انسخ الملفين الموجودين في الكراك " lservrc و CSIS810PLD في نفس المكان اللذي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيه ومن ثم اضغط ضغطة مضاعفة على الملف الثاني "CSIS810PLD " واضغط على patch


----------



## hamdyprince (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل أحد الأخوة الكرام جرب الكراك مع ويندوز فيستا


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2008)

hamdyprince قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل أحد الأخوة الكرام جرب الكراك مع ويندوز فيستا



أخي الكريم hamdyprince
البرنامج مع الكراك يعمل على الويندوز فيستا ولكن عند تنصيب البرنامج يجب الضغط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على ملف التنصيب setup ومن ثم اختيار run as administrator


----------



## احمد1589 (21 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ياليت رابط اخر مشكورا 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5ca6/


----------



## وليد عدوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد برنامج Sci Column


----------



## جلال الله (22 أكتوبر 2008)

plz any thing about subgrade )soil support( 
and thx alot


----------



## mohammed abbas (17 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م.عبد (18 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> النسخة الأحدث من برنامج csi safe هي csi safe 8.1 وفيما يلي رابط لتحميلها:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9cy4kkinx2z



الكلام يعجز عن التعبير عن مدى امتنالي لك مهندسنا الفاضل حسان 2


----------



## hoba malek (9 فبراير 2011)

*عايز اعرف ازاي احول من الاوتوكاد للساب ضرورى جدا بارك الله فيكم
*


----------

